# STARBOY869'S GOLD PASS PPI ART 1200.2 & 600.2 UP FOR SALE ON EBAY...WHY CHRIS WHY?



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*STARBOY869'S GOLD PASS PPI ART 1200.2 & 600.2 UP FOR SALE ON EBAY...WHY CHRIS WHY?*

Starboy869 I guess is finally selling his treasures.........
You won't see these ever again in your lifetime due to they are soooooo rare. 

Precision Power A1200 2 Pass Limited Edition | eBay

Precision Power A600 2 Pass Limited Edition PPI | eBay


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: STARBOY869'S GOLD PASS PPI ART 1200.2 & 600.2 UP FOR SALE ON EBAY...WHY CHRIS WHY*

Bump for the weekend crowd.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: STARBOY869'S GOLD PASS PPI ART 1200.2 & 600.2 UP FOR SALE ON EBAY...WHY CHRIS WHY*

time to let them go

rarer than teeth on a hen. mainly I'm getting tired of them collecting dust in my closet and the fact I'm somewhere else in life now.


----------



## tonheib350 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: STARBOY869'S GOLD PASS PPI ART 1200.2 & 600.2 UP FOR SALE ON EBAY...WHY CHRIS WHY*

How much are you letting them go for?


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: STARBOY869'S GOLD PASS PPI ART 1200.2 & 600.2 UP FOR SALE ON EBAY...WHY CHRIS WHY*



starboy869 said:


> time to let them go
> 
> rarer than teeth on a hen. mainly I'm getting tired of them collecting dust in my closet and the fact I'm somewhere else in life now.


Very understandable. I'm almost there with my PPI stuff. It's a struggle to let go of things you know you'll never have the opportunity to own again but, other things sometimes are more important and immediate.
Thanks for sharing the pics and history that go along with these excellent pieces of car audio history. Hopefully someone will put them to go use. GLWS.


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: STARBOY869'S GOLD PASS PPI ART 1200.2 & 600.2 UP FOR SALE ON EBAY...WHY CHRIS WHY*

At those prices, maybe a little more description would have helped. Not everyone knows what they are looking at.


----------

